# Low top tube women's bike ?



## InfiniteLoop (Mar 20, 2010)

Looking for a new bike for my wife to upgrade her very heavy 1991 Diamondback DB Overdrive. She broke her hip in a marathon about 25 years ago, has a prosthesis, and cannot lift her leg over a standard road frame, including a WSD, without risk of dislocation. So, looking for a bike with a low top tube. On her current bike the top tube meets the seat tube @ about 21" from the ground so want something similar, but lighter and better quality components.

Her riding is mostly paved trails (rails to trails) and some paved roads. She's in fairly good shape and will average about 16 mph on her current bike for 25 relatively flat miles. She's not sure if she wants another mtn bike or something more road though she does not want anything real upright (more aggressive lean than her current would be OK) .

One that we'd looked at is the Trek Livestrong 8.1 FX WSD though she'd like something lighter and higher performance than this.

Thanks,


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

How about a mixte frame? Have you considered a custom frame?


----------

